
Show HN: Remote jobs aggregator - viso
http://remote-all.com/
======
andrisz
Well done! Saves time going through all these sites when looking for a remote
job. It would be nice if the website listed all the sources so that I could be
sure it's not missing some site I know about.

~~~
viso
hi, right now its 6 pages: Github Remoteworking WeWorkRemotely Stackoverflow
Jobmote Wfh

they either provide remote jobs mainly or i filter them.

Thx for liking it, it would be really nice to know if someone actually found a
job with that page. Truth is the page visits are quite low and i am not
motivated to work on it. But it will still run without any change. I may come
back to it, but there is a different side project right now that i am trying
to accomplish (its great to be a full stack developer :P ).

------
kdkooo
Love this idea, very useful.

Couple little bugs/notes I noticed: The position titles are appearing twice,
and my google seems to think this page is written in Slovak? And keeps
offering to translate it...

Thanks for creating!

~~~
viso
ah man, ill fix that (when i return from work :-D )

thx for trying.

------
viso
Just added better design and few simple features: company name, job type,
company location -> displayed if available

Some sites offer this info but mostly its not there or hidden in the text

------
nikelin
You should definitely preserve original content formatting. Description texts
are fairly unreadable.

If you manage to add features extraction (company, country, description,
requirements, salary/benefits) it will make a great deal.

~~~
viso
thx for trying, yes the formatting is bad, you should find the job with the
tags and then go to that page rather :-D

truth is, not many people are using it (if i don't promote it on some
facebook/forum page for that day), so i am not too much motivated to add
features that may make it +5% better. I guess i could still try, not many job
offers give away the salary, while it would be nice to know.

thx again, would be nice if someone would find his future job there :) .

------
viso
So i made this little project that goes trough several site with remote job
offers and gets them all. I tried to make automatic tagging what helps to find
the right jobs but it may be misleading sometimes.

------
viso
Just added all used tags on the page, for easier search. You may not see it on
a phone.

